# HELP::ethernet controller driver



## keisha_cervs (Aug 5, 2007)

ethernet controller driver for my Compaq Presario 2500

and please include also my infrared driver.. pleeeeeeae

thanks..


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Since you didn't give your computer specs this link may/may not help with the ethernet driver you need http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=385154.


----------



## keisha_cervs (Aug 5, 2007)

havn't giv any specs bcoz m not so sure with what are the one's installed in my notebook. sorry, newbies here.

but i guess this would help you know it.

fax/modem: integrated v.90/v.92 56kb modem(RJ-11 connector)
i guess its by broadcom

network card: integrated 10/100BASE-T ethernet LAN (RJ-45 connector)
wireless connectivity: integrated 54g wireless LAN (see disclaimer)


----------



## keisha_cervs (Aug 5, 2007)

network card is by broadcom i guess


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, Keisha Cervs,
Welcome to the forum.
Quizme1220 is asking p/n or service tag number for this laptop. We need it to narrow down your search. Also need to know what OS is installed. You have a wireless ethernet and a hardwired ethernet controller which drivers are you looking for? Also your infared does not need a driver, your OS should install it automatically (I would think). If it is not functional it is probably disabled in you BIOS (this is the default setting). You should only enable this if you are going to use an infared device. Please supplies us with the requested info.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

